# Foiled Chicken



## barb (Feb 26, 2002)

Foiled Chicken 

Easy and virtually no clean up 

Chicken Legs
Potatoes 
Frozen Mixed Veggies
2Cream of soups (whatever you prefer)
1Onion Soup Mix Package
Tin Foil
Cooking Spray

Spray Tin Foil put cubed potatoes and veggies a little butter, salt and pepper.  Put chicken legs on top 

Mix can soup and onion soup(no water) put on top of the chicken.  Fold tin foil to make an air tight package place the package on a cookie sheet in case of leakage and bake in oven for about 1 hour at 400 thats it done.  Be very careful opening the tin foil very hot and steamy.  Only the name of this recipe is a turn off.


----------

